

Ask HN: RSS feed for posts with more than 5 pts? - AlanEdge

1) The HN RSS feed is a fire hose (poor signal-to-noise ratio)<p>2) Posts with more than 5 pts (it doesn't have to be exactly 5, it's just hypothetical) are usually worth reading<p>3) What do you think of an RSS feed that captures the top x% of HN posts?
======
sam_in_nyc
1) Go to <http://www.dapper.net> and create a feed which includes the # of
points a post has, and possibly takes the page # as input.

2) Go to <http://pipes.yahoo.com> and use the dapper feed(s) as a source, and
filter the feed by # of points.

Or, I'll do it for you if you buy me a ticket to the 99% conference.

------
kirubakaran
This will a lot of time for me every day. I don't mind the hours I spend here.
But what really bothers me is how inefficiently I consume HN.

If SearchYC has multiple customizable filters, it will be perfect. [points,
date range, etc] I'd like to be able to exclude websites too.

------
brfox
Have you seen this: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=214028>

